# p.irminia setup?



## bloodred1889 (Sep 5, 2010)

hi all.
im having trouble with my suntiger.
she is an adult female.
only had her a few days, i swapped her for my juvinile suntiger.

anyway i know that these tarantulas like to make there nests on the ground.
so has anyone got any pictures of how they have setup there p.irminias?
or got any suggestions.

she webbed near the door last time so i had to move her, now she has hidden behind some plants i put in and i cant see her atall, she has almost turned into a burrower.

so any suggestions?
i would like to see her if possible.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Sep 5, 2010)

Use a piece of concave corkbark and set it up on a slant against the back or corner of the enclosure.  The irminia will probably build a tube web behind it or between it and the side of the enclosure.  It will poke out periodically throughout the day, or if not so much during the day, you'll be sure to catch it sitting on the corkbark at night.


----------



## Ictinike (Sep 5, 2010)

My 3" Juvenile girl also has a burrow and has since 2nd instar.

They are one of those species that tends to do either hammock style arboreal or burrow into the substrate.  Mine seems quite content and doing well so I don't worry and she's even got what I would call a "trap door" which is just a hole opened up from underneath on top of the substrate.

Several times I've seen her come up out of the hole (which is mostly covered) and snatch her roaches for dinner.  She's a beaut!

I wouldn't worry too much about them burrowing as each are different 

Mine is currently in a 4x4x6 crafting cube with about 3" of EcoEarth as well some corkbark that she's used as the entrance to her den.  She's in need of a cleaning but if I can grab a picture quick I'll do so and post here.


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 5, 2010)

This is my 4" female when I first housed her, she has since closed off both sides of the cork bark and when she droppe her sac, she was at the bottom of the tube she formed.







This is my 3" gal
She has a mat in front of the water dish and a tube close to the ground behind the cork bark.







Hope this helps.

PIG-


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 5, 2010)

yes that helped thankyou


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 5, 2010)

I read that P. irminia are semi arboreal specias, meaning they do their home near the ground of the enclosures so they don't need that high enclosures....


----------



## Hobo (Sep 5, 2010)

bloodred1889 said:


> hi all.
> im having trouble with my suntiger.
> she is an adult female.
> only had her a few days, i swapped her for my juvinile suntiger.
> ...


I like to think of them as arboreal pet holes. Mine all have at least a small underground part, and an above ground part of their tube webs, which they like to line with dirt. I've noticed that as they grow older, they tend not to dig as much or line it with dirt as much, and concentrate more on the arboreal part.

If you wanna see her, Do what WARPIG did and just lean a piece of cork bark (or whatever) close to one side of her enclosure. They'll build their retreat there, and you'll be able to see it (until she may decide to web it heavily/cover it with dirt, especially before a molt!).





This is one of my males, about 3.5" in this pic.

My 4" female has a hollow piece of cork, and no longer bothered to make much of an underground part of a burrow or line much of her webbing with dirt. She is out all night/early morning just on top of her cork and retreats to the entrance of her web by day, so I see her all the time. So, once yours settles and finds a nice spot, you may be able to see her quite often anyway.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 5, 2010)

cool thankyou for your advice.
ive set her up and i think she will web at the base of the corkbark and ill be able to see her


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 5, 2010)

My baby girl likes to eat and web up at the top, and she has a burrow type thing down on the ground. I have her in an arboreal set-up with a bit of extra floorspace. She's such a beauty! I love her to bits.


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 5, 2010)

This is how I keep my P.irminia slings I know it's too large for them at this size.  He/she webbed where you can see on this pic. It's cool how they do everything from where they web.  Witnessed them all discard of their molt outside their web tunnel.  The rest of this enclosure is a waste of space.


----------

